# Eric



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I emailed you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, I got the email and understand completely and your doing the right thing and I am glad you have made up your mind to take more control of the situation. Take a breek for a while and work on yourself. I am also glad you have support from your friend.


----------

